# B13 Sentra LE-Header



## RoRo (Mar 25, 2003)

I have a 1994 Nissan Sentra LE W/ 121,500 miles on it. I lowered it wit a set of #1 coilover springs, a tanabe muffler, and Hotshot CAI. I was just wondering if i make the muffler(wit a little piping) full cat-back and add a Hotshot Header how much horsepower will that add?..........................i also want to kno how much horsepower do u think i have wit the muffler(with a little piping), the CAI, and ngk platinum spark plug, my sentra came 110 horsepower stock. I would appreciate it if ya'll could tell me. Thanx


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

LOL

Classic first post.


Dude, exhaust doesnt make power. You have to do other things for the exhaust to make power.

When people say "exhaust, good for 15hp" even if its true, its at 6800 rpm where you dont wanna go.

Do some research.

Literally this is posted once an hour somewhere online.


We dont know what those things will do to your car. The only way is to take it to a dyno, and that costs big bucks if you arent part of a club that has dyno days.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

RoRo, since you DID mention adding a header as well as better exhaust, you'll probably see a 5 hp gain, maybe a little more.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

You also have to take into account that its an Auto with 120,000....so basicly your starting in as bad of shape as you with that engine.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

on a 5 speed, exhaust and header give a nice bump in power( if u already have an intake)
just make sure to get 2"


----------



## RoRo (Mar 25, 2003)

Sentra_Industies said:


> *You also have to take into account that its an Auto with 120,000....so basicly your starting in as bad of shape as you with that engine. *


Thank for the feedback man, yea my car is a auto wit 120,000 on it, i have kept all the mainteance up on it since, we had the car we bought the in 94 new. and it hasn't givin me or my mom(who had the car b4 me) ne problems, except i had to change the o2 sensor or somethin like that. how long do u think a ga16de motor last? cause my dad whenever the motor goes, or when i am tired of it, he will look for me a sr20 motor. well thanks again four replys. later
ps-what do u mean i started in bad shape lol.


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

Sometimes doing an exhaust catback alone could actually mess up with your power. They say that the hotshot headers are good for at least another 10 but you also have to bring in enough air. i changed my air intake, put on hotshot headers and put the full catback exhaust on a 92' SE-R and i really felt the difference. I have not put the ride on a dyno yet, but i can almost say i gained anywhere between 10 and 13 horses. I plan on getting it on a dyno in the next one month or so, will let you guys know the exact gain.


----------

